# Melbourne zoo reptiles



## ally_pup (Mar 4, 2009)

Have to admit was a tad disapointed by the lack of Aus reptiles but non the less the ones on display were beautiful


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 4, 2009)

the gtps were stunning.
and the little eyelash viper was gorgeous


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 4, 2009)

and the last ones


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful  


I was lucky enough to be able to touch the gila monster last time i was there! They feel like... bumps! It was shedding at the time so i have a bit of its skin here on my desk


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice pics there ally_pup but youve goto go to healsville sanctuary for the australian reptiles.


----------



## kupper (Mar 5, 2009)

healesville is not much better with there reptile selection all ealpids and a few beardies


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 5, 2009)

aussie zoos seem to almost never stock aussie reptiles its always so dissapointing.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2009)

they have quite a few aussie reptiles,they just dont always have the same ones on display,gtp,s,rough scales,blackheadeds,olives,scrubs,murry darlings,pogona brevis,pink tongues,angle heads ,frillys,quite a few species of frogs,freshys,a salty,fresh water turtle species,perenties,lacies,ridgies and gillens,hosmer skinks,centralian blueys and shinglebacks,legless lizards and earless dragons,and god knows how many venomous aussie species,i havnt mention gex and probably a heck of a lot of other species they have but all those species ive had the pleasure of seeing except for perenties,bit harsh saying they lack aussie species,they just cant display them all at once


----------

